# [resolu] question emerge

## Farnsworth

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit probleme:

j'avais installe kde sur ma machine, mais je l'ai vire vu que je n'ai pas des masses de place et que je ne m'en servais pas (emerge -C de tout ce qui etait kde).

maintenant quand je fais un emerge -up world il veut me compiler certains trucs kde, j'ai peur de ne pas avoir vire toutes les dependances de kde, comment puis-je savoir quand un ebuild a besoin d'un autre...

ou plutot comment puis-je savoir quel ebuild demande a kde d'etre present??

voili, je sais pas si c clair mais bon, j'ai fait de mon mieux  :Wink: 

ah oui, dans ma variable use il y a bien -kde et -arts entre autres...

Merci.

F.Last edited by Farnsworth on Fri Jun 27, 2003 8:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Farnsworth

merveilleux, j'ai trouve: etcat!!!!!

----------

## yoyo

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> ah oui, dans ma variable use il y a bien -kde et -arts entre autres...

 

Et tu as supprimé le support qt dans USE ??

Dans le fichier "/var/cache/edb/world", reste-t-il des traces de KDE ??

Tu as été plus rapide : "etcat"   :Wink: 

----------

## Farnsworth

non, je ne l'ai pas vire, mais en fait j'ai quand meme besoin de qt pour certaines appli graphiques deportees sur une autre machine.

avec etcat c un peu fastidieux mais ca fonctionne, j'avais ksambaplugin qui necessitait kde-env, je l'ai vire et il ne m'embete plus avec kde  :Wink: 

et dans "/var/cache/edb/world" j'ai "kde-base/kde" qu'est-ce qu'il fait la lui???

le regenworld ne le vire pas? je peux le virer a la main?

en tout cas merci de ton aide.

----------

## yoyo

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> et dans "/var/cache/edb/world" j'ai "kde-base/kde" 
> 
> je peux le virer a la main?

 

Petit extrait du man emerge :

 *Quote:*   

>        /var/cache/edb/world
> 
>               Contains  a list of all user-specified packages.  You can safely
> 
>               edit this file, adding packages that you want to  be  considered
> ...

 

Donc tu peux y aller  :Wink: 

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> en tout cas merci de ton aide.

 

Y'a pas de quoi !! Le forum est là pour ça ... (d'ailleurs, je m'en vais poster de ce pas   :Wink:  )

----------

